# How long is your hand?



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 12, 2009)

Spread out you hand as wide as you can and measure from end of thumb to end of pinky.

Results?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 12, 2009)

Mines the smallest so far but I guess I'm a female.
BTW : What is the point in this research? :]


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 12, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Mines the smallest so far but I guess I'm a female.
> BTW : What is the point in this research? :]



I was just wondering because in penspinning people say "Woah, that's way to long" and stuff when I generally think it's a good length (21cm) so I just wanted to see what the average hand size was by doing a poll xD.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 12, 2009)

19 if really trying but.. in normal not-hurting position then it's 18cm.

I suck at OH btw


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2009)

22 cm ftw


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Dec 12, 2009)

22cm


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 12, 2009)

26, although its my palms that are wide. >_>


----------



## Uular (Dec 12, 2009)

23.5.
Hmm, I should stop using that as an approximation for 20 cm, I had that result like when I was 12 and thought it hadn't changed that much.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2009)

Might be useful if you don't have a ruler handy:

http://iruler.net/


----------



## GermanCube (Dec 12, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 26



Holy crap!

My hands are 23.5 cm

Btw.:

"His hands measured 12.75 inches (324 mm) from the wrist to the tip of the middle finger."


----------



## LNZ (Dec 12, 2009)

24cm, hurting my fingers, 21cm safe.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 12, 2009)

Left hand about 19, right hand about 18.5


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Might be useful if you don't have a ruler handy:
> 
> http://iruler.net/



Thanks Mike  22cm for me.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2009)

This seems to be asked often.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2009)

sub18


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 12, 2009)

9 inches...oh wait.

21.6 cm if I really hurt my hand...otherwise it is more like 20.2


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Might be useful if you don't have a ruler handy:
> 
> http://iruler.net/



hmmm, looks like its not accurate on firefox, my hand size came 27!

normally im 22

EDIT: i checked the website on my PC, and got the ruler right!, before i was using a 13" laptop, now normal 17" display LCD


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 12, 2009)

24!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2009)

23.5 cm thumb to pinky, 24cm thumb to ring.



Mike Hughey said:


> Might be useful if you don't have a ruler handy:
> 
> http://iruler.net/



Doesn't work. I'm only getting 15 on there. Using Google Chrome.



LNZ said:


> 24cm, hurting my fingers, 21cm safe.


That's ridiculous, 3cm is a big different. How is it even possible? I only gain about 0.5 cm when I stretch the fingers.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 12, 2009)

23.5 cm.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 12, 2009)

24


----------



## Parity (Dec 12, 2009)

I think everyone should post their age as well.

I am 14, 21 CM hand span.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 12, 2009)

I have 24 for my left hand and 23 for my right hand, I'm 15.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 12, 2009)

23cm. That hurt, since I have a bit of cube hand right now.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2009)

18 without much pressure on my hand, but 20.3 with pressure.
I have small hands.
I hate rolling octaves on piano -_-.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 12, 2009)

24.5cm. Not bad.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 12, 2009)

23cm

19years old


----------



## josmil1 (Dec 12, 2009)

22 with right hand, 
23 with left hand,

22 years old


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

26cm, 12 yo


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

22cm. 17 years old


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 12, 2009)

22cm. I took me three minutes to find a ruler, rawr.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> 19 if really trying but.. in normal not-hurting position then it's 18cm.
> 
> I suck at OH btw



This


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 12, 2009)

This would be quite the thread if the title was changed... Never mind the pun.

22.5 cm for me.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 12, 2009)

My claw is 14. My normal hand is 22.5.


----------



## Tortin (Dec 12, 2009)

20 for left hand, 19.8 for right.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 12, 2009)

25.0 for right hand, 25.5 for left


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 12, 2009)

Ops, poll spelling fail xD

I guess I juts like big pens then. I have 20.5cm length.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 12, 2009)

22.5 for left
21 for right
I probably voted wrong. I measured 19 on a pdf and 22 on iruler. I'll try to find a real ruler and see what I get. 
Its funny how big the difference there is in my right and left hand. Not just 1.5cm but the comfort I have in stretching my hand. My left hand will easily stretch out on its on but it was really uncomfortable measuring my right hand.
Edit: I found a real ruler. 
Left: 21.5
Right 20


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 12, 2009)

20-21. Which isn't bad for a girl, I guess...


----------



## theretardedcuber (Dec 12, 2009)

21 left 22 right 
i


----------



## Arendil (Dec 12, 2009)

24 cm exactly... I have a small palm and long and slender fingers... I like my fingers  .... oddly enough I play 3 instruments involving finger dexterity and just used "..."s way to much....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 13, 2009)

Arendil said:


> 24 cm exactly... I have a small palm and long and slender fingers... I like my fingers  .... oddly enough I play 3 instruments involving finger dexterity and just used "..."s way to much....



Female?


----------



## wing92 (Dec 13, 2009)

accidentally voted wrong, i have 23cm.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2009)

29 cm.
Yes. I have gigantic hands. (really long thin fingers) Which is nice, as I play piano


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 13, 2009)

20cm comfortably, but I can manage 23 if I really try.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 13, 2009)

without hurting myself 

Left - 27cm. Some fingers are dislocated and tend pop out when I stretch my hands. 

Right - 26cm.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 13, 2009)

Caedus said:


> 29 cm.
> Yes. I have gigantic hands. (really long thin fingers) Which is nice, as I play piano



O.O
Thant's an extra 9 on me! That's REALLY big dude! MAN!!!


----------



## janelle (Dec 13, 2009)

Dang some people have big hands, well at least compared to mine. Mines only about 19 for both. xD


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > 29 cm.
> ...



Yeah, I don't mind though. It makes some things harder, but I find OH really easy as I can hold the cube very well. Also, are long fingers better or worse for penspinning? I'm interested in trying it.


----------



## Rook (Jan 12, 2010)

I measured about 22cm without forcing it. I still suck at OH, though it's probably because I don't practice U and R' with my left hand.

~Rook

EDIT: Oh damn, I bumped this thread >_< Saw this is someone's profile and decided to respond...


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 12, 2010)

something like 22 cms

btw, iruler sucks, I got 20.xx there. I compared it with quite a few real rulers and obviously after 20 cms it's nearly 2cms off. At least on my computer.


----------



## Kika (Jan 12, 2017)

I have 20 cm, quite a small hand, but I used this "phone ruler" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.afinode.measuremachine&hl=en_GB so I´m not sure how precise it is...


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 23, 2017)

Kika said:


> I have 20 cm, quite a small hand, but I used this "phone ruler" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.afinode.measuremachine&hl=en_GB so I´m not sure how precise it is...



Lol, nice 7-year-flat bump. I'm about 20cm too but I can stretch a bit past it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 24, 2017)

22cm, probably bigger than President tinyhands


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 28, 2018)

19~20


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 5, 2018)

20-21 cm


----------

